# Florida fire ants - where can I let my dog eat RMB?



## Oki (May 11, 2013)

I don't feed raw at the moment, but I do want to supplement my dog's diet with RMB and/or recreational raw bones to chew.

Here's the thing - he likes to drag any chews from room to room (like his Himalayan chews). Obviously, I don't want him dragging RAW MEATY BONES all over my floor and carpet 

So, give him to them outside? Anything that remotely resembles food is SWARMED by fire ants in about 5 minutes... his face and paws would be bitten up by little ant jaws.

For owners in Florida/Texas, subtropical places with things like fire ants - how do you feed RMB? Do you just baby gate them in the kitchen and then sanitize the floor?... I feel like you guys might have some better ideas.

Also - do you just wrap it up and refreeze it if your dog doesn't finish it?


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I live in Gainesville and I know we can't use food for tracking because of the fire ants, but I haven't had a problem with him eating a bone outside. The spot my dog chooses to bring his treats to is a grassy area, I don't think there are ants around, luckily.

But, you could give it to him in his crate, or the kitchen idea that you have, and then disinfect the area.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Feed him in a crate indoors????


----------



## Oki (May 11, 2013)

I don't know how I didn't think to use the crate! I feel like a dummy lol


----------



## Oki (May 11, 2013)

He might wriggle around in the meat slime in the crate while eating it, but at least he is easy to wash


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

When I give my dogs their raw FOOD they eat it at their bowls. That is how they were trained.

When I give my dogs raw BONES to chew on (recreational ones like a beef knuckle bone, not a chicken leg) they eat them on the sheet/blanket I lay down on the floor. Again - that is how they were trained.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm in South Florida and when I give my dog a raw bone, he won't eat it in the house or even the screened in Florida room. He's always taken his raw bones into the yard. Thinking about it, I guess I inadvertently trained him to do that since I didn't want the mess in the house. Creature of habit I guess. 
I've had to treat the yard for fire ants. Maybe you could go that route? I hear there are a number of non toxic solutions for fire ants but I have no experience with them as yet. A quick Google brought up some interesting options.


----------



## LoriH (Apr 16, 2013)

We don't have the ant issue in Colorado but the flies drive my dog crazy when he's trying to eat his turkey necks or chew his bones outside so I just put a blanket down inside for him and he stays on the blanket.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I live in Texas. We have plenty of fire ants AND flies (and mosquitoes galore). Even giving something small like a chicken neck causes the flies to congregate if my puppy doesn't eat it quickly. Very distracting to my pup as he is a champion flying bug hunter.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Maybe you could train the place command so he stays on a mat when he chews the bone? The place command comes in real handy for other stuff to, like when you have to answer the door, etc. I live in Florida - the ants are everywhere. I have been battling them this summer worse than ever. I used three containers of ant poison from Home Depot that was child and pet friendly but the ants weren't even phased by it. My husband finally got some controlled substance ant killer from a landscaper friend. You have to keep the dogs away for 24 hours and spray water over it for a few minutes after you put it down so it soaks in the ground. I don't know what it's called but it really works (for awhile anyway ) but you do have to retreat the area a couple times at first. I used it for my feral cat feeding station and it worked well. The cats were kept out for a day and then I let them back in the feeding station and they have not been affected by the poison at all. If you don't want to use poison, crate or x-pen while he eats the bone.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I haven't had to use it in years, but I used AMDRO Fire Ant Bait in very very small portions lightly scattered around the mounds ... it worked. During extreme droughts I have to sprinkle a tiny amount in the well house to keep them from shorting out the solenoid/s (? I think that's what it's called).


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Amdro is the best for fire ants if you have to resort to that so don't bother spending money on the less expensive options. I've had to go that route in the past since my neighbors have a yard service and when they spray, the ants move over to my yard. I found that if I used it only around the perimeter of my yard, the fire ants got the hint and moved on. Of course this only works on preventing new mounds.


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

Also in Florida. I have him eat it in the garage until the meat is gone, then he can chew the bone on a large towel in the house. I try not to use portions so large that they would require refreezing. What's left goes in a bag in the fridge for later that day. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Traveler's Mom said:


> Amdro is the best for fire ants if you have to resort to that so don't bother spending money on the less expensive options. I've had to go that route in the past since my neighbors have a yard service and when they spray, the ants move over to my yard. I found that if I used it only around the perimeter of my yard, the fire ants got the hint and moved on. Of course this only works on preventing new mounds.


Do you put the Andro right on top of the fire ant mound? I thought of trying Amdro but was worried about the animals.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

pyratemom said:


> Do you put the Andro right on top of the fire ant mound? I thought of trying Amdro but was worried about the animals.


Sprinkle it on top of a mound and its gone the next day or two days tops. That is the only stuff that works. 

We used to have massive amounts but after hurricane Wilma they seem to almost gone by me.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

kr16 said:


> Sprinkle it on top of a mound and its gone the next day or two days tops. That is the only stuff that works.
> 
> We used to have massive amounts but after hurricane Wilma they seem to almost gone by me.


I think they all moved south!


----------

